# Caption these Pokemon art academy drawings



## MionissNio (Jul 24, 2016)

Heavily inspired by game grumps pokemon art academy series I decided to draw in art academy too! These are not artistically excellent images but are worth shits and giggles tho!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

That's some quality creepypasta right there!


----------



## Magical Sheep (Jul 29, 2016)

Um... I don't really know how I would begin to describe these. SomeGamer got it pretty right.


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 29, 2016)

Just.. Why?
They are so cute!


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 29, 2016)

Fabax01 said:


> Just.. Why?
> They are so cute!


Then I can conclude with a high probability that our definitions of the trait "cute" differ quite dramatically.


----------



## migles (Jul 29, 2016)

a kind of raping ghost with dick and balls that appears after you whats the the 50 shades of greys parody (256 shades of leasbian horny grey hair grandmas, now with extra pubes)
some kind of retarded thing that makes me kill the people who don't want to euthanase their kids with autism or drown syndrome or other related conditions..
yet another beyounce or Nicki Minaj (or other generic comercial black singers) music video that is basically their dirty infected asses shoved in the camera, but this time they decided to go full nude instead the "you can almost see it". as you can see their ass infection is bleeding on the picture...

had you ever grabbed a fly and rip off their wings? all thoose flies (now called walkers) you didn't kill for your amusement, had babies, thoose babies born without wings now evolved in this monster that has enough strenght to cut off your arms and watch you while you struggle to call for help on your smartphone without fingers
sonic the squirrel
majora's mask on hot drugs
Nasa built a million of theese so we can move the planet earth away from the sun (they are rockets), in response to global warming
you can buy this thing on chinese stores, it's a counbterfeit bakugan game with retardedly drawn pokemons as monsters, this is what you get when you tell your grandma you want thoose skylander toys for your playstation


----------

